# most embarassing yiff experence



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

mine was haveing armpit sex with a girl


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 29, 2008)

:|


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

You can have sex with an ampit? now i've seen everything


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

yes all u need is lube


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Thankfully, none.


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

u must have one


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow armpit sex... thats err different XD anywho i ain't had any embarassing yiff experiances thankfully


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

really would u like one


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Umm err... no o.0


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

lol yes he would 

i personally have not had any yiff stories yet X3


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 29, 2008)

Man you have a talent for these threads.


----------



## Aden (Jun 29, 2008)

I came in here expecting stories of getting caught doing whatever, but...



minihorse said:


> mine was haveing armpit sex with a girl



wat.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

armpit... no I've heard of everything 0_o'

I've never even been to a convention, so I dun have any yiff stories


----------



## Magica (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope. No *sex* stories here.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

seriously, the armpit thing is burned into my head now <.<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay.  Now I'm confused.  Is the OP referring to IM chats or RL experiences?

Because either way, it's still none for me.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol yes he would
> 
> i personally have not had any yiff stories yet X3


 
I will say it again *NO *
Anywhy is that armpit sex thing really true mini horse XD


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 29, 2008)

* WHAT. THE. FUCK.*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> * WHAT. THE. FUCK.*



QFT.


----------

